# always threatening to leave



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

My H is always threatening to leave in heat of a fight. Says stuff like 'should have thought five years ago' meaning when we got married and if it wasn't for our babies he'd be gone. We fight over my teenagers. They are messy, they like to go out, one is sick with cough and disrespectful because he's coughing and on and on.
We are looking at moving and I want post-nup signed stating that should we split I keep say 90 percent of equity in new place. I owned our current house before him. If we sell and buy new I would lose that without some signed deal. He's pissed about that. Trying to turn it around that I'm plotting against him. Come on - he threatens to leave every week - what would you do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear of this. I was also married to someone liket his. Always threatned divorce, to leave, tell me to leave, etc. One day I called his bluff. I left. His stuff was still packed up in boxes the day I moved out (at his last threat that he was moving out). I signed the divorce papers on Tuesday this week.

My advice is you need to have a serious talk with him. Him withdrawing affection or threatening to leave is a very immature way to deal with problems. Have you guys considered counselling? What he's doing is not ok or a good way to counter arguments/disagreements.


----------

